# Cliccando sul link



## scattolina

Ho un dubbio:
*Cliccando/cliccare sul link
*Si traduce
*Pulsando/Pulsar sobre el link*
o
*Pulsando/pulsar el link?*

Grazie ragazzi!


----------



## Agró

scattolina said:


> Ho un dubbio:
> *Cliccando/cliccare sul link
> *Si traduce
> *Pulsando/Pulsar sobre el link*
> o
> *Pulsando/pulsar el link?*
> 
> Grazie ragazzi!



Meglio con la preposizione.


----------



## scattolina

Grazie mille!


----------



## gatogab

scattolina said:


> Ho un dubbio:
> *Cliccando/cliccare sul link*


 
Creo que se escribe _'clickare'_ o '_clickando'._
Ma mi sa che mi beccheròuna tiratina d'orecchie da qualche purista della lingua italiana.

Ho pensato che il *link* si *clicka, *ma  *el enlace*  si*  pulsa*


----------



## chlapec

También se usa "haciendo clic (sobre el enlace)" (diría incluso que es más común).


----------



## scattolina

gatogab said:


> Creo que se escribe _'clickare'_  o  '_clickando'._
> Ma mi sa che mi beccheròuna tiratina d'orecchie da qualche purista della lingua italiana.



Forse "clickare" sarebbe più un italianizzazione del termine inglese, ma in effetti "cliccare" è diventato una vera e propria parola italiana


----------



## gatogab

scattolina said:


> Forse "clickare" sarebbe più un italianizzazione del termine inglese...


Appunto, come *link.*


----------



## scattolina

chlapec said:


> También se usa "haciendo clic (sobre el enlace)" (diría incluso que es más común).



"Haciendo clic sobre el enlace" ¡queda muy bien! ¡Gracias chlapec!


----------



## gatogab

chlapec said:


> También se usa "haciendo clic (sobre el enlace)" (diría incluso que es más común).


 
A gg piace questa r*i*soluzione


----------



## Neuromante

*Clicando* sobre el enlace, va perfecto.
El verbo clicar se usa en español pero es mucho más frecuente "enlace" que "link"

Eso sí:
Dí para qué país es la traducción o no te va a servir de nada, que con tema de ordenadores no hay ninguna norma general


----------



## scattolina

¡La traducción es para España y por todos los países en que se habla  español!!! 
Querría hacer una traducción que sea comprensible para todos o al menos para la mayor parte.


----------



## Neuromante

Pues en cada país se usan expresiones, palabras, giros, anglisismos distintos, y la gran mayoría se han dado por válidos, así que buena suerte.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

scattolina said:


> "Haciendo clic sobre el enlace" ¡queda muy bien! ¡Gracias chlapec!


Esa es la forma más común también por estos lados. Comprender, se comprende cualquiera de las que han propuesto.
Saludos


----------



## MOMO2

Yo también he oído:

*Pinchar en el enlace*


----------



## scattolina

¡Gracias a todos!


----------



## argentinodebsas

En la Argentina usamos el verbo _cliquear_.


----------

